# The *shaking my head* haul... NOT Dialup Friendly



## Sonya Adams (Jan 22, 2007)

This is my haul from the past 2 weeks (took that long to get everything sent to me - and I'm STILL missing three packages - to come at a later date).

NOTE: a few of these photos will be cross-posted in "The Traincase" for obvious reasons.

This was the -I'm getting my car repossessed (lemon law issues) and will not have those payments to deal with for a while- Haul. LOL  So, I went a bit batty, but it felt GOOOOOOD!!!!

Prepare yourself - When it started coming in, I was excited and then thought I might be sick.



My new camera - using it, so here's the box!!!  YAY!  I finally got one!!!






24 Full pigments (there's more coming, sadly - and I did not photograph the ones I already own with them)





The Smashbox Anti-Shine isn't with the haul, I was taking photos for my traincase stuff, too.





Prep & Prime eye - duh.





YAY for Blacktrack!  (a replacement)









Lipgelees - Glosspitality, Jellybabe, Dewy Jube, Lu-Be-Lu, and another Jellybabe (LOVE IT!)





Front photo (they're so photogenic! LOL)





Assorted Lip Lustres & Lipglasses
Magnetique, Wonderstruck, Opal, Courting Rose, Fine China, Pinkarat, Enchantress, Spirited, Lychee Luxe, Darjeeling, and Moonstone





I swapped for this one - planning on maybe emptying it and using for pressed pigs.  The lipsticks are at the waxy stage and are starting to turn.















Fast Lash (replacement), Mini Eyelash Curler (for my purse), Zoomlash, B&BW Goldie in "Whip It" (love the stuff), assorted waterproof kohl pencils, and Shadesticks - 1 FS in Lucky Jade, and the others are Minis from the Temptations set - Taupographic, Beige-ing, Sea Me, and the one I can never remember. LOL









New Brushes - Face secrets on the far left, then my MAC brushes (162, 279, 168, 216, 22, 259, and a LE Lipbrush - can't remember the # - not in order).  A bunch of misc brushes and my Patternmaker Olive set at the bottom (my second olive set - I love it!  One for the purse, one for home).





BONUSES!  These came with a couple of orders - Glow Baby Glow Avon Mini Gloss Set - they're amazingly pretty awesome!









BONUSES!  These came with a couple of orders - More Avon!





And the piece de resistance...
My new MSFs (Porcelain, Lightscapade, and Glissade were backups)





Studio Fix Powder (somehow ordered the wrong one, though.  Hmph.)





Glissade MSF





Lightscapade MSF





Petticoat MSF





Porcelain Pink MSF





Metal Rock MSF





Shooting Star MSF





Naked You MSF


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 22, 2007)

O.k.a.y................ WOW.

I bet it feels great to buy that much stuff!!


----------



## Sonya Adams (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vicky88* 

 
_O.k.a.y................ WOW.

I bet it feels great to buy that much stuff!!_

 

But I'm sure my bank account doesn't enjoy it.   LOL
But the bank does!!!


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 22, 2007)

Haha, worth it though.

Scrolling through that post to get to the reply box, I felt like I was in the Traincase forum!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 22, 2007)

That's QUITE the haul!!  Lots of good stuff!


----------



## little teaser (Jan 22, 2007)

i never saw a haul like that HUGE, wow!! im speechless


----------



## Moppit (Jan 22, 2007)

WOW, that is a huge haul.  I love all of it.  Have fun using everything.


----------



## jamiejamie (Jan 22, 2007)

:notworthy:
you are my hero.

that is all.


----------



## jamiejamie (Jan 22, 2007)

i rule at double posting!


----------



## ..kels* (Jan 22, 2007)

wow that is the biggest haul i've ever seen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you got some nice stuff!


----------



## Kim. (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *..kels** 

 
_wow that is the biggest haul i've ever seen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you got some nice stuff!_

 
^^ that's what I was going to say. This is bigger than my whole collection. If you don't mind I'm just curious how much did all this cost in total?


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 22, 2007)

holy shit dude.


----------



## ticklemethu (Jan 22, 2007)

gasp! how much did u spend? lol yikes!


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 23, 2007)

Sweet mother, I feel broke just looking at it! Hehe, congrats, the MSF's ooo la la 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## rchickos (Jan 23, 2007)

Wow.  Good for you!  Someday I'll be able to spend money like that...someday, someday...


----------



## Sonya Adams (Jan 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kim.* 

 
_^^ that's what I was going to say. This is bigger than my whole collection. If you don't mind I'm just curious how much did all this cost in total?_

 
You sincerely do NOT want to know.  Let's just say I could have bought a used car for the money I spent.  A nice looking running used car.


----------



## n_c (Jan 23, 2007)

Dang!!! Awesome haul...


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jan 23, 2007)

One word...."wow"


----------



## bottleblack (Jan 23, 2007)

All that in one fell swoop?! Definitely the largest haul I think I've seen.


----------



## MacMonster (Jan 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sonya Adams* 

 
_You sincerely do NOT want to know.  Let's just say I could have bought a used car for the money I spent.  A nice looking running used car._

 

haha omg! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




do you have a husband/boyfriend ? I'm sure he was thrilled.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jan 23, 2007)

wowsa wicked haul!!!! Im jealous you got Petticoat!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jan 23, 2007)

um... ohmagahd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 you are my hero


----------



## XsMom21 (Jan 23, 2007)

Uh.... DUHHHHHHHH.... :icks jaw up off desk:: 

WOW.


----------



## Sonya Adams (Jan 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacMonster* 

 
_haha omg! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




do you have a husband/boyfriend ? I'm sure he was thrilled._

 
Actually, he's thrilled that I spent money on something I can either keep or resell. LOL  He's just happy to get out from under the nearly $500/mo. car payments!!!


----------



## user79 (Jan 24, 2007)

Wow that's a massive  haul!!!


----------



## Corien (Jan 24, 2007)

Wow...  I actually do want to know how much that have costs... It's proably more than I have earnt since I work =P

I'm jealous... really I am


----------



## Sonya Adams (Jan 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corien* 

 
_Wow...  I actually do want to know how much that have costs... It's proably more than I have earnt since I work =P

I'm jealous... really I am_

 
Totalling it all up, (including a purse, a matching wallet, and some shoes from BabyGirl Boutique) it's just under $2000.  But DAMN... it felt good, and a lot of the pigments are for resale/swap anyway.

I've still got around 60 or so empties to go swap for lippies, too (and I forgot to photograph my existing lippies in my traincase section).

I just had it with bills that I never seem to get anything out of, so I went a bit hog wild.  BUT, at least I got something that:a) will last
b) can be resold if need be
c) can be swapped for other goodies I want!​I'm happily in debt now. HAHA... whereas before, I was miserable in debt.  No more annual car insurance, too!  YIPPEE!!!!  THAT was expensive!


----------



## ELEMNOP (Jan 27, 2007)

Ohhhhhh, my goodness. THAT IS ONE WONDERFUL HAUL! Man... that's insane.


----------



## noteventherain (Jan 27, 2007)

WOW!  awesome haul!  I just wanna jump in the middle of it like a pile of leaves LOL  I'm hugely jealous of your MSFs collection too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and all those Glow Baby Glow l/gs (I love those!)


----------



## saniyairshad (Jan 28, 2007)

one question: where *where *_where _where did u get all those MSFs??? where where where...im so jealous, i want them....gets up and steals them...please lmk where u got them from...


----------



## Sonya Adams (Jan 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saniyairshad* 

 
_one question: where *where *where where did u get all those MSFs??? where where where...im so jealous, i want them....gets up and steals them...please lmk where u got them from...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














_

 
A couple were bought on LJ communities and the rest were eBay (sadly).


----------



## pink_candy (Jan 30, 2007)

WOW! the best haul ive seen hahha
enjoy!


----------



## Caderas (Jan 30, 2007)

that's the biggest haul i've ever seen, is that $500 in pigments?!  god bless you child and your wallet, haha.


----------



## peebs (Feb 15, 2007)

So you're the one that kept outbidding me on msf's


----------



## freshangi (Feb 15, 2007)

great haul!!!!!


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm jealous! That is amazing and it's so amazing because you got rid of something you didn't like and got a bunch of things that you love!


----------



## uopgirlie (Feb 15, 2007)

I almost passed out as I neared the end of your post!  HOLY MOLY!  Wow, and I thought I was bad.


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 16, 2007)

wow <3

do you want to adopt a full grown child? I promise I'll cook and clean up after myself


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 16, 2007)

OMG, I'm drooling over your haul!
24 piggies?!?!?!? damn girl, i wish I had your bank account! 
Enjoy!!!


----------



## JessieC (Feb 16, 2007)

OH MY GOODNESS

can i say JEALOUS

Amazing haul, hun....


----------



## Sonya Adams (Mar 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peebs* 

 
_So you're the one that kept outbidding me on msf's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Probably so... sorry 'bout that.  It's been a bad couple of months for my bank account. LOL


----------



## emilyjoy (Mar 7, 2007)

That haul is like bigger than my whole collection.
Hey, if you can get that much, more power to ya, lucky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy all your new stuff.


----------



## MAC_WH0RE (Mar 7, 2007)

18 pigments?

i can only buy like..2 at a time


----------



## Peeech (Nov 23, 2007)

That is the biggest haul I've ever seen. Well....its justified I guess now that you dont have a car payment for a while! Everything looks great!


----------



## MisaMayah (Nov 24, 2007)

oooohhhh you have a lot of lipstuff that's on my wishlist this Christmas!!

And how are you finding the camera? i was looking at that one and a Sony model which was pink too,lol ( I love pink)!!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 27, 2007)

I think I peed a little when I saw this. Lucky you. When you say you got a little crazy, you weren't lying.


----------



## Merrybelly (Dec 10, 2007)

Wow!!!!


----------



## gracetre123 (Dec 10, 2007)

wow...that´s a COLLECTION...at least for me..

Enjoy it honey..you are lucky!!


----------



## Weasel (Dec 10, 2007)

I almost licked the picture of your pigments


srsly.


----------



## pladies (Dec 10, 2007)

W.O.W.

You must feel so good after buying so much.... In case I WOULD lol


----------



## fingie (Dec 10, 2007)

WOW!  Great haul!


----------



## c00ki312 (Dec 10, 2007)

did you the new camera for this thread coz im gettin the xact same was wondering the picture quality!


----------



## me_jelly (Dec 11, 2007)

honey, that's a collection, not a haul lol.

enjoy your haul!!


----------

